# What shaft should i get



## sq_Alex121 (Oct 28, 2006)

I've been golfing for about a year and i have a taylormade r7 quad 10.5 regular flex driver.

I need a new shaft because my swing speed is so fast that i generate whip with the regular flex. I know it is the flex becasue my friend has the same driver only he has stiff flex. So now my question is what shafts r good??? my friend told me to get a Fujikura shaft so should i or what should i get.


----------



## williehill (Oct 31, 2006)

Where is your game at the moment??
where is your big golf picture??
this reply is not what you looking for, in reply to your question
next year the in thing is Big Bether's cousin
the year after the broom stick is back
if you need a psychological tool to break 100, maybe
if not it does not really matter
my palmer is 6 years old and doing 95 
with the free time( after doing uni study,working full time,)
I am happy with that score
may invest in some golf stats to see what part of your game you reallllly needs fixing



sq_Alex121 said:


> I've been golfing for about a year and i have a taylormade r7 quad 10.5 regular flex driver.
> 
> I need a new shaft because my swing speed is so fast that i generate whip with the regular flex. I know it is the flex becasue my friend has the same driver only he has stiff flex. So now my question is what shafts r good??? my friend told me to get a Fujikura shaft so should i or what should i get.


----------



## ess32 (Oct 21, 2006)

The best thing you can do is get on a swing meter at your local golf shop. This will tell you exactly how fast your swing is. If you are around 98-100+ mph you can go to a stiff, I think a 115+ may put you in the X-category. You also want to look at your ball trajectory to see if you need the shaft to help you get the ball up or a shaft to give you a more level, boreing trajectory. All of this is really hard to determine by demoing clubs. Going to the swing meter was probly one of the best things I ever did.


----------



## ghost (Nov 6, 2006)

Your typical drives, straight? Slice/Push? Hook/Pull? Too high? Too low?

It all factors in.

A little more info would definitely help


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

Loads of good replies already, and they all ask the right questions.

My questions are, 

What shafts do you have in your irons?

Is your swing miles faster with your driver than your irons?

If yes;

Why are you trying to swing faster with your driver?

Other than that, if you want a simple yes / no answer, fujikura make good shafts, no doubt. But if you are not able to use them, then they will be a total waste of time for you to spend your money on.


----------

